# Could this work?



## cooker613 (May 25, 2018)

Veal breast:







Boned






Rolled and tied






Dry rubbed






At this point I am wondering if I could cure it and then cold smoke it to make a “bacon-like” product or “Vacon”. Anyone have any thoughts to cure mix, times, etc? The roll was about 3in in diameter. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BKING! (May 25, 2018)

I have no advice. Just admiring that gorgeous hunk of meat lol


----------



## pc farmer (May 25, 2018)

No experience with this veal.  

If you want to cure it, I would use pops brine.


----------

